# Coleman lanterns and stoves



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 2, 2010)

Is any one still using the liquid fueled lanterns and stoves?
I got our old lantern up and running earlier this year for a camping trip. Last week I came upon a coleman 502 single burner stove from 11/71 for $1.00. It needed a little cleaning up but it's ready to go now.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 2, 2010)

Couple more pictures


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes. You'll appreciate the liquid fuel over the propane on a real cold morning. We've got 3 of the old Coleman liquid fueled lanterns, and my backpacking stove is a MSR Whisperlite.


----------



## Jim (Aug 2, 2010)

nice score for $1.


----------



## Zum (Aug 2, 2010)

I use the liquid fuel(naptha)double burner coleman.
I like it better then the propane,wife on the other hand...not so much.
It's more expensive now to buy a liquid fuel one, then a propane one.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a liqiud fuel stove that I've had over 20yrs.Thought I was going to have to change it over to propane this year,as fuel was hard to find this spring.Hunters bought all of it up.But ,it reappeared boefore I needed it.So I didn't have to do the changeover.I like the liquid fuel much better than propane.Just my opinion.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 2 double burner liquid fuel stoves and 2 lanterns.

They are not quite as convenient but I like them.

bassboy is right about the cold. If it is extremely cold, you can pretty much forget lighting a propane anything (including a heater) but I can still fire a stove up and cook breakfast.


----------



## perchin (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with the Liquid being the better option for the cold. I am an avid Ice Fisherman and don't even bother with the propane lantern anymore. For the heating of my shanty all I need is my Liquid fueled lantern...... I fish in my t-shirt and jeans most of the time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 2, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> ...If it is extremely cold, you can pretty much forget lighting a propane anything...




During the ice storm (and no power) I was in my very cold garage heating water for coffee and instant oatmeal on my two-burner propane stove. It lit right up


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 2, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > ...If it is extremely cold, you can pretty much forget lighting a propane anything...
> ...




That ice storm wasn't cold. It never dropped below 52 in my house and I didn't have backup heat at the time. :LOL2: 

I've lost count of the number of times I've tried to light a propane heater in a duck blind but couldn't because of the temps. When the liquid propane turns to gas, it drops the temps so low at the mixing valve that it freezes up.


----------



## caveman (Aug 2, 2010)

I have one like it 11-82, but you got abetter deal i payed 5 for mine at a yard sale about 8 yrs ago.Use mine for work in the winter,righ in the lunch box it goes every dad.
Also have a newer one 05.lantern 78,two burrner stove late 70s for sure.
Will stay with what i grew up using.IF it ant broke dont fix it


----------



## jackinok (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm still using a coleman stove built in the thirties! solid cast iron burners and a brass tank. way too heavy to carry hiking but its sure nice for truck camping ,and it seems to cook faster than the newer ones ive used.I think, at last count, I have 5 lanterns iv'e gathered up over the years,I use them for night crappie fishing more than anything.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 3, 2010)

I bought a dual fuel lantern back when we first got married. It burns coleman fuel or unleaded gasoline. I have not had to clean it yet -besided just turning it on once in a while. It works great while camping/hunting. Really handy when trailing deer in the dark, that blood just seems to shine back at you.

Also have a few of fuel stoves. Anytime I see one that is in good shape, I pick it up. Paid up to $20 for a used one once. Yeah, I'm that guy, if there ever is a real Y2K problem, you'll want to be hanging out at my house - I have a month or two of food, and have the guns (and ability) to get more. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> I bought a dual fuel lantern back when we first got married. It burns coleman fuel or unleaded gasoline. I have not had to clean it yet -besided just turning it on once in a while. It works great while camping/hunting. Really handy when trailing deer in the dark, that blood just seems to shine back at you.
> 
> Also have a few of fuel stoves. Anytime I see one that is in good shape, I pick it up. Paid up to $20 for a used one once. Yeah, I'm that guy, if there ever is a real Y2K problem, you'll want to be hanging out at my house - I have a month or two of food, and have the guns (and ability) to get more. :mrgreen:



Are you my brother? 8) 

My house is secured.


----------



## jackinok (Mar 30, 2011)

still using a stove several times a year that was built in the forties!crappie fish at night in the heat of summer with lanterns off side of boat.I always liked the liquid fuel ones better than propane.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's my old stove


----------



## lswoody (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, I got a 2 burner liquid fuel colman stove and 2 coleman lanterns also.


----------



## mangelcc (Mar 30, 2011)

I used to have one a long time ago. Wouldnt mind having another one. give you two dollars for yours. Nice find!!!!!!!!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 30, 2011)

I now have a 1, 2 and 3 burner stoves 9 lanterns and a blow torch.


----------



## Encoreman (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay I'll chime in, I have a single mantle lantern made in '62. Hard to find the globes for that baby. Used to have Coleman rep come by once a year and fix the stoves and lantern, had 1 offer to buy this one about 20 years ago. My dad always used "white gas" in ours instead of coleman fuel. Speaking of Coleman fuel I about fell over last year when I looked and it was almost $10, unbelieveable!!


----------



## AJGeorge (Mar 31, 2011)

I love the old coleman gas stoves. I still take a 502 for coffee and always a liquid fuel lantern. I also have two two burner but don't use them much.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 31, 2011)

I used to have the double stove. Wonder what happened to that. That single is really cool though. I'm going to have to search for one of those.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Mar 31, 2011)

I know this is veering off topic but it is about Coleman so...have you guys seen the Coleman commercials about how getting kids to spend time outdoors can reduce, if not eliminate the need for ADD drugs and treatments. They are great commecials!


----------



## fbebb (Mar 31, 2011)

If you ever need assistance with those older Coleman lanterns or stoves just check in at www.oldtowncoleman.com Nothing there to buy, just a great deal of information I am happy to share. My best memory of an Idaho bass fishing aluminum boat: "Sorry dad. I'll try to be more quiet next time."


----------



## fender66 (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome to TinBoats fbebb. Glad to have you here. You might want to head over to this part of the forum and introduce yourself.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=108

We like to get to know our new family members. Be nice if you put your location in your profile too. You'd be surprised how many of us have hooked up to fish together.


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2011)

fbebb said:


> If you ever need assistance with those older Coleman lanterns or stoves just check in at https://www.oldtowncoleman.com Nothing there to buy, just a great deal of information I am happy to share. My best memory of an Idaho bass fishing aluminum boat: "Sorry dad. I'll try to be more quiet next time."



Welcome, thanks for joining!

Looks like a great resource for the lanterns.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 31, 2011)

fbebb said:


> If you ever need assistance with those older Coleman lanterns or stoves just check in at https://www.oldtowncoleman.com Nothing there to buy, just a great deal of information I am happy to share. My best memory of an Idaho bass fishing aluminum boat: "Sorry dad. I'll try to be more quiet next time."


That's the site that I used to learn how to fix my coleman lanterns and stoves. There's also www.oldcolemanparts.com


----------



## Jasonalex84 (Apr 1, 2011)

I remember that ice storm way too well lol. Here, we were without power for 34 days but who's counting. We were able to heat the whole house (all three floors) with a single propane fire place. But I've always liked the like fuel stoves and lanterns 10x better. I can't tell you how many times a year I still use mine from fishing to hunting. I tried a propane lantern for a bit but gave it to my roommate in college. It seemed to me that it just went through the fuel to fast especially if i was using it for two hours one time, 45 minutes the next. It seems the more you turn it off and on the more propane you waste compared to the liquid fuel. But who knows, maybe it's just my mind playing tricks on me cause I'm not having to pump it up every so often. As for the price..... both have went up dramatically and the last time I checked our local Walmart they weren't even carrying the liquid fuel anymore.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 3, 2011)

I too use white gas lanterns and stoves. My backpack stove is duel fuel, white gas/gasoline. My dual burner stive is ancient but works like a champ. Best part about these old Coleman lanterns/stoves is repair kits are like $5. 

Pic of my backpack stove cooking up steaks while BPing the Porkies.
Pic of my Coleman lantern. It sitting on top of the wooden box I made for it. I put the lantern in teh box for storage/transportation, and on top for lighting at night. Being up high keeps the light above the brim of my hat, and out of my eyes.
By teh way, the lantern pic was taken the night of the First TInBoats Tournament at Evergreen lake. It was raining and most of the other campers were in thier tent/RV's. I guess you could say I was in my tent. I sleep under the dining fly, no tent.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 3, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> Here's my old stove




That stove looks real similar to an old Army "Tankers" stove that my dad passed on to my younger brother.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 18, 2012)

Just joined the club! This is my first camping stove. Found it at a yard sale today for 4.00! Little dirty, any recommendations on cleaning it? Brake fluid maybe? Steel wool? 

It is a Coleman 425F.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 18, 2012)

I have both. I have propane when I just don't want to mess with it. I also have a SVEA 123. Its as light as any newer backpack stove if you consider the fuel cells too. Swedish design from long ago.


Not my picture but the weight of all this is pretty light considering its all contained.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 18, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Just joined the club! This is my first camping stove. Found it at a yard sale today for 4.00! Little dirty, any recommendations on cleaning it? Brake fluid maybe? Steel wool?
> 
> It is a Coleman 425F.


Does it light? 
Google up "coleman collectors forum"


----------



## kycolonel138th (Feb 18, 2012)

:USA1: COOL =D>


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, he gave me a trickle left over in a can...enough to test it. She fires up no problem. Only burned for about a minute before going out...but everything seemed good.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 19, 2012)

Wipe it down with simple green and enjoy it.


----------



## Gramps50 (Feb 19, 2012)

Still have and use the liquid lantern and I also have a stove packed away somewhere. My lantern is from the 70-80s I needed a new generator as trying to clean the one I had was a bad idea. I found the best place to get parts was Coleman, with good prices.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 19, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> Still have and use the liquid lantern and I also have a stove packed away somewhere. My lantern is from the 70-80s I needed a new generator as trying to clean the one I had was a bad idea. I found the best place to get parts was Coleman, with good prices.


Lanterns are much more fun. Altho I have been know to watch stoves boil water.


----------



## Jdholmes (May 5, 2012)

Check out today's find...should be a vintage Coleman lovers dream.

It's a Coleman 413E - no date stamp but they were early 50's to 1960, eh? 

An estate sale for $10!


----------



## shamoo (May 5, 2012)

I have two coleman laterns and a double burner stove, and an old antique latern that I snatched from popz that my Uncle got when worked for the Reading railroad


----------



## Hanr3 (May 6, 2012)

Nice scores.

I need to find a nused Coleman double burner white gas, or figure out how to fix a rusty bottom issue on one of the hinges.


----------



## fender66 (May 7, 2012)

Great stuff. =D>


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 7, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Check out today's find...should be a vintage Coleman lovers dream.
> 
> It's a Coleman 413E - no date stamp but they were early 50's to 1960, eh?
> 
> An estate sale for $10!


Very nice looking stove. The date code should be on the part the tank that attaches it to the case.


----------



## rknswcharlie (May 7, 2012)

i have a double burner stove, and double mantle coleman liquid fuel lantern. cooked up some bream i caught last week on the taligate of my pickup, w/ the coleman stove. and they was tastey.


----------



## Jdholmes (May 7, 2012)

Thanks! 

I have looked it over pretty good and no sign of any date stamp on the usual places. From what I understand it happened sometimes in the fifties that they didn't get a stamp...

I didn't even look at it before I bought it - it saw it was in the box still and the one end that I could see was clean. I figured anyone who has kept a stove from the 50's in the original box has taken exceptional care of it. What a thrill of a find!


----------



## Hanr3 (May 7, 2012)

shamoo said:


> I have two coleman laterns and a double burner stove, and an old antique latern that I snatched from popz that my Uncle got when worked for the Reading railroad



I love the sticker on your cooler. =D>


----------



## Hanr3 (May 7, 2012)

I suppose I should post up my Coleman collection. 




Dual Burner stove,
Single burner dual fuel stove,
Dual mantle lantern,
Single Lantern military dual fuel lantern,
Dual mantle propane lantern


----------

